# Dogs need your help....From Malaysia



## yennies (Feb 16, 2013)

PAK MIE SHELTER...A noble couple from Malaysia, staying in Kedah....need your helps to save their animals....

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2013/02/a-st ... f-pak-mie/

For donation ...please see 
http://www.taufiking.com/2013/02/bantua ... intan.html

Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/pakmieshelter?fref=ts
yennies Zoo Visitor Posts: 1Joined: Tue Oct 07, 2008 1:52 pm


----------

